

Scientists warn sun will 'go to sleep' in 2030 and cause temperatures to plummet - WritelyDesigned
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-3156594/Is-mini-ICE-AGE-way-Scientists-warn-sun-sleep-2020-cause-temperatures-plummet.html

======
dalke
The material comes from [http://www.ras.org.uk/news-and-press/2680-irregular-
heartbea...](http://www.ras.org.uk/news-and-press/2680-irregular-heartbeat-of-
the-sun-driven-by-double-dynamo) , with the more prosaic title "Irregular
heartbeat of the Sun driven by double dynamo".

------
omarforgotpwd
Perhaps our refusal to curb greenhouse gas emissions will come in handy after
all

------
hinkley
Great. Now the Koch brothers will be bragging about how they saved us all from
freezing to death.

